# Leopard gecko



## Wendelin (Jul 2, 2011)

I raised a Leopard gecko baby. Now in the age of 3 1/2 months she got her first home foto-shoot 
I was a little concerned that she'd run away, but she realy enjoyed the warm skin and stayed calm.


----------



## Rick (Jul 2, 2011)

Did you hatch her from egg Wendelin?

I used to have a breeding colony of these lizards many years ago, and they were very fun to raise.

When the babies are very young and still banded (instead of spotted) they can be very vocal when disturbed. Kind of like a mechanical buzzing toy.


----------



## Wendelin (Jul 2, 2011)

Rick said:


> Did you hatch her from egg Wendelin?
> 
> I used to have a breeding colony of these lizards many years ago, and they were very fun to raise.
> 
> When the babies are very young and still banded (instead of spotted) they can be very vocal when disturbed. Kind of like a mechanical buzzing toy.



At work I have a two rooms full of different kind of animals to take care of.The leopardgecko couple we keep there is breeding constantly inside their wetbox !
Just two days ago I was able to actually see a newborn leave the eggshell! So cute!

The one from the picture was the first baby of this couple and I took her home to take care. And yes, they can be very vocal. Always ready to fight!:wink:
They are fun animals!


----------



## Heather (Jul 2, 2011)

Cutie! What kind of work do you do?


----------



## tocarmar (Jul 2, 2011)

I have one big one. He was a rescue. They are alot of fun to watch when they eat..
We also have sugar gliders (10) they are a handful!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 2, 2011)

I want a gecko for my greenhouse!


----------



## Rick (Jul 3, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> I want a gecko for my greenhouse!



You should probably get something like a Tokay or Mediterranean house gecko for GH duty.

The leopard geckos are terrestrial (no suction feet) and like fairly dry conditions. Most likely they would get underfoot in a GH.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 3, 2011)

Hmmm -- maybe I should opt for a tree frog instead...


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 3, 2011)

I have 2 females. They must live a long time...I got mine about 10 years ago, and they were already adults. They are so easy to take care of....just a bunch of crickets every now and then. I tried borrowing a male once, but it was too aggressive. An egg was laid, but broken.


----------



## Rick (Jul 3, 2011)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> I have 2 females. They must live a long time...I got mine about 10 years ago, and they were already adults. They are so easy to take care of....just a bunch of crickets every now and then. I tried borrowing a male once, but it was too aggressive. An egg was laid, but broken.




I had one male for 4 or so females. (distribute aggression)

Also the egg laying chambers (more than 1 per lizard total) were margarine containers filled 1/2 way with slightly damp vermiculite with a hole in the top just big enough for a lizard to get through. That seemed to help give the laying females enough privacy that they could lay eggs without being disturbed.


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 3, 2011)

Cool geco...!!!! So cute..


----------



## Hera (Jul 3, 2011)

When we lived on Okinawa there were house geckos. They were slightly different shades of grey and brown, almost pink and came awent as they pleased. Kept the bugs down I guess, but there were enough bugs for an army there. It was my first encounter with wild lizard types and I would catch them and hold them. They would become hand tame quite easily. My kids keep trying to talk me into getting a lizard or a gecko. When the fish die is my response. I'm taking care of enough people and critters now.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 3, 2011)

I have 4 leopard geckos and they're pretty tame. I dont handle them much because the cat shows too much interest!


----------

